# Graham Meeks auto thread cutting clutch for South Bend



## COMachinist (Oct 1, 2014)

If any one is interested in making one for your South Bend lathe I can post the drawings for the Dog/Threading Clutch. You can see how it work here. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=20806 I'm not sure but I think the Monarch tool room lathe work like this. Just let me know if you want them posted.
Thanks 
CH


----------



## fretsman (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you, CH, I, for one, would love to see this posted, and thanks in advance for offering- )

Dave


----------



## joebiplane (Oct 2, 2014)

COMachinist said:


> If any one is interested in making one for your South Bend lathe I can post the drawings for the Dog/Threading Clutch. You can see how it work here. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=20806 I'm not sure but I think the Monarch tool room lathe work like this. Just let me know if you want them posted.
> Thanks
> CH



I would love to see the drawings..... not sure if I would be up to building it until I see them...  so yes !  please post them  or send me the file please
Joe


----------



## janvanruth (Oct 2, 2014)

ditto...

Just yesterday screwed up three toolbits trying to thread against a shoulder and beeing just a tiny to slow retracting...

cheers

Jan


----------



## COMachinist (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi all
Posted the PDF files, I don't know why they so out of order but they are numbered and they are all there. If some one builds this post Build thread so all can see how it go's.
CH


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you think it could be adapted to an older South Bend? Very nice and makes threading a wizz.
Thank you
Nelson Collar


----------



## NEL957 (Oct 4, 2014)

I have to admit that was pretty stupid! If I do say myself.
Nelson Collar

Has someone made it up for the South Bend? It worked so well on on that lathe.


----------



## JASON McCARTY (Jan 1, 2017)

What size south bend lathe are the dog clutch plans for


----------



## NEL957 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jason 
I believe it is a 10K but could be made to fit any lathe. I've seen the same on a Grizzly lathe. Do a google on it and see what all comes up.
Nelson


----------



## JASON McCARTY (Feb 6, 2017)

I have just about finished making the threading clutch. Has any one made and finished one on a south bend 10K. I would like to see one


----------



## kvt (Feb 6, 2017)

Another project to put on the list.


----------



## JASON McCARTY (Feb 18, 2017)

I have finished making all the parts for the threading clutch. Having trouble getting it to shift in and out of gear not sure what is binding up yet


----------



## NEL957 (Feb 18, 2017)

Jason
Did you oil every thing with a fine oil. Does all the parts move freely on the mating parts and maybe check the clearance? I have done that so many times I can not count, maybe let it sit and go for a ride or anything to get your mind off of it, then come back with a fresh set of eyes on it. 
Good luck, I want to make one so bad it hurts. Just too many things to finish.
Nelson


----------



## Kroll (Feb 19, 2017)

All these post and not one single pic, should be pics of making each part then testing the fit etc.


----------



## kvt (Feb 19, 2017)

Agree Pics of things would be nice,   Trying to figure out if I want to try and make something like that.


----------



## JASON McCARTY (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes your right i just have to look at it again but it will be late this weekend before i can. Thank you for your suport


----------



## F. C.eff (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi COMachinist,
Thank you for this generous posting.  I have an early South Bend 9" Model A (has a locking cap screw, not a plunger handle on the tumbler/reverse assembly.  Would your design be applicable to my machine?  Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## F. C.eff (Mar 26, 2021)

COMachinist said:


> If any one is interested in making one for your South Bend lathe I can post the drawings for the Dog/Threading Clutch. You can see how it work here.  I'm not sure but I think the Monarch tool room lathe work like this. Just let me know if you want them posted.
> Thanks
> CH


Hi CO, me again,
I studied the drawings and, of course, have a bunch of questions now.  My lathe has 18 DP gears from the spindle to the QC gear box.  Evidently the SB 9" Model A workshop lathe used 16, 18 and 20 DP gears (18 being the most common) at various points in its long production.   Changing the counter bore diameters and center distances will be easy enough.  
**Can you tell me what the two 10-32 tapped holes in the operators' end of the main body block are for? 
** Also, there is a .3125" hole in the back side with two aligned holes in the outboard side.   Is this for a forward-neutral-revers detent? IF so, should the matching #43 holes in the detent plate be on an arc rather than a straight line? 
Thanks in advance,
FC


----------



## F. C.eff (Mar 26, 2021)

F. C.eff said:


> Hi CO, me again,
> I studied the drawings and, of course, have a bunch of questions now.  My lathe has 18 DP gears from the spindle to the QC gear box.  Evidently the SB 9" Model A workshop lathe used 16, 18 and 20 DP gears (18 being the most common) at various points in its long production.   Changing the counter bore diameters and center distances will be easy enough.
> **Can you tell me what the two 10-32 tapped holes in the operators' end of the main body block are for?
> ** Also, there is a .3125" hole in the back side with two aligned holes in the outboard side.   Is this for a forward-neutral-revers detent? IF so, should the matching #43 holes in the detent plate be on an arc rather than a straight line?
> ...


I just measured the gears on my lathe.............The spindle, idler gears and internal stud gear are 20 DP on my lathe.   The outer stud gear and change gears between the tumbler reverse gear assemble and the QC gear box are 18 DP.  Who knew?  Maybe everyone but me.  ;-(


----------

